# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  The Colts stink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## Mikef

Ok Pete Let's go!   

Sunday the MVP of the league will be very sad.


Harry,   Let's see that picture of Pete again.


What is this years bet?



Mikey:cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

Mikey:
There is an old saying:  Put your money where your mouth is.
Chip

P.S. in about 3 years I'll willing to back Eli  the same way.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Ok Pete Let's go!
I'm here in Dallas this morning and I was actually pondering what I could post on OptiBoard to get things a bit riled up over this year's contest. I've been looking around the internet trying to find a clip of Meredith singing _"Turn out the lights, the party's over..."_ (You know, to dedicate to Tom Brady after this week's game.)

It all comes down to this- Peyton Manning is obviously (and objectively) the most brilliant QB to come along in some time. However, for his career and legacy to move forward, he's going to have to defeat the New England Patriots. I can think of no better time than the present!

I'd wish for a good game- but it would be insincere... Actually, I hope the Colts go out and simply wax the Patriots this weekend. As for the potential of losing? I will harken back to the Spartans- come back victorious or come back on your shield! 

A bet... let's see- how about the loser has to use the other team's logo as an avatar until after the SuperBowl?

PS- I didn't want to have to do this, but with the passing of the Bambino curse, I am going to have to impose the _Curse of the Great Marino_ on the Patriots. What is the Marino curse? Well, Dan Marino (who was almost as talented as Peyton Manning) never won a SuperBowl- which is widely regarded as a travesty by Dolphin fans. Almighty God (who is obviously a Colts fan- note the Blue and White skies) will not allow the time of Peyton to pass without affording him the opportunity to realize his destiny. Therefore, the Patriots will never again beat the Colts until Peyton has won his first SuperBowl!

Let's all hope and pray this curse is short-lived!

----------


## Night Train

Imagine my disgust when I saw the heading for this thread. I am very surprised That Steve has allowed such a blasphemous statement to be seen on optiboard. Sheesh, they'll put ANYTHING on the internet these days!

----------


## jediron1

Whoa Pete I know you like the Colts but get a grip. Also don't count coach B. out just yet. Maybe in the end you will have the last laugh but I would hold that till the clock finally reads 00.00. Whatch going to do if the Pats win? Might be a good idea to get the Outsiders to ambush the Pats at least that way the Colts might win!:hammer:

----------


## hcjilson

Where've you been? on vacation? I've been feeling like the Lone Ranger these past few weeks. It appears you have disregarded the Coach's first rule......let your game do the talking.I guess the Colts kicker forgot and did some minorly trash talking a few days ago....I didn't get the whole story because it was not well reported out here. Anyway, to make a long story longer, it appears I will miss some of the game because I have been invited for some golf on Sunday AM. I should be around for the second half at least.......I wonder if Pete is going to lord it all over us by bringing his brandy new Mitsubishi 65 in HDTV out on the Lanai so he can take advantage of the cool breezes on a hot Sunday afternoon! :bbg: 

Later, hj

----------


## Mikef

Harry,


The players have to follow those rules not us armchair guys.  

VanderJERK said the patriots are not a good team! 

I took a buy week but I'm back now!   Pats Rule!!!


Pete I will use any avatar you wish if the COLTS win the SUPERBOWL.



P.S.  I am in crazy Pats fan mode right now and am not accountable for my actions.  Payton Manning is a girl.  He will be eating Cold New England sod on Sunday.  


Mickey:cheers:

----------


## chip anderson

Mikef:

I've got a hundred.

Chip

----------


## jediron1

Mikef said:The players have to follow those rules not us armchair guys. 

VanderJERK said the patriots are not a good team! 

I took a buy week but I'm back now! Pats Rule!!!


As Peyton said at the All-Star game about VanderJERK. "Our idiot kicker got all liqured up and shot off his mouth, but once the training camp starts we will take care of our idiot kicker" I paraphrased what Peyton said.

But again don't count out coach B. he will be ready for Peyton. 



I m out!

PS: I don't expect VanderJERK to be back with the Colts next year, he causes to many problems for Polian to put up with him!

----------


## Mikef

Chip!

You mean $100 in play money! (Wink Wink)




If you go to Expo I will bring the Monopoly money if you do

----------


## Mikef

Pete 

No art work this year!  :cheers:

----------


## Mikef

Just a Quick one to Kick it off!

----------


## Night Train

Pete, is it me or does it seem like now that the Patriots have won a few superbowls they have more fans? As for the kicker comments, I dont think what he said was a big deal....people are only talking about it because it was HIM who said it. New England IS ripe for the picking...just ask the Pittsburgh Steelers!

----------


## hcjilson

Payton Manning has NEVER beaten the Patriots! 6 and O is the count for attempts so far! hj

To my friend Dwayne I say once again....take away all the points in the first quarter of the loss to Pittsburg, and the Patriots would have won. You WILL see on NEXT Sunday!

 ;)  hj

----------


## CME4SPECS

Mr. Manning will show up big! You will find out why he got the MVP 2 years in a row!

----------


## chm2023

> To my friend Dwayne I say once again....take away all the points in the first quarter of the loss to Pittsburg, and the Patriots would have won. You WILL see on NEXT Sunday!
> 
> ;) hj


Are they allowed to do that??????  If my aunt had..., well you know the rest!;) 

I can't worry about the Pats and Colts just yet--will be watching of course on Sunday.  I still have to get thru this Jets/Steelers thing.  Is it true the Pats are keeping the field uncovered as a deliberate effort to undermine the Colts' passing game.  Ohhhhh, Turf-gate, I love it!!!

I would like to see the Colts win, only because they have been turned away so many times, but I have a funny feeling that Manning is being way over-hyped.

Well if you're a Pats fan, I hope the Pats win;  if you're a Colts fan, I hope the Colts win;  if you're a Jets fan, what the hell is wrong with you?????  Have fun everyone!!! (I will be freezing my *** off at Heinz Field;  always such a dilemna during cold games, booze or hot chocolate?)

----------


## shanbaum

> always such a dilemma during cold games, booze or hot chocolate?


...because _both_ would be out of the question?

----------


## chm2023

> ...because _both_ would be out of the question?


Well they practically strip search you going in so the booze in question is what you can buy at the stadium, beer.  In a kinder world, they would serve Irish coffee or at least hot toddies!!!

I think my plan is a nice stiff drink (ok, two ) at home before taking off for the game (we don't tailgate, never understood the appeal of eating and drinking in a parking lot) and then stick with hot chocolate, which has the added advantage of keeping my hands warm!

----------


## Spexvet

God gave you two hands: one for beer, one for hot chocolate. Clapping could be tough.:cheers:

----------


## jediron1

CME4SPECS said:
Mr. Manning will show up big! You will find out why he got the MVP 2 years in a row!

Ya, that is why Mr. Peyton Manning sat and watched the SUPER BOWL. MVP doesn't mean a thing unless you win the BIG one! Just look at Dan Marino great passer and Hall Of Famer but never won the big one! :Cool:

----------


## jediron1

Mikef  Said: Ok Pete Let's go! 

Sunday the MVP of the league will be very sad.


Harry, Let's see that picture of Pete again.


What is this years bet?



Mikey:cheers:


Mikef is this going good enough now?

----------


## Mikef

> Mikef is this going good enough now?


 


SURE

----------


## jediron1

Well the Colts get there chance today! They can either stand up and be the team that Pete thinks they are or like last year just fold. I know Pete you will say it was the call or bad weather. Either way good or should I say great teams find a way to get over adversities. Good luck Colts you will need it. :Cool:

----------


## Mikef

The Pats will win today   BUT if Manning has a good game I would call him the MVP.  If he does not them every other coach in the league should be watching.  Why has Bill made him look so bad?  Ty Law has been a big part in that.  With Ty out ??????????????????/



Pats by a :05 field goal.:cheers:

----------


## Mikef

Chip,

See you at expo!

----------


## jediron1

Pats win! Manning was just ordinary! Against the Pats he had to be extraordinary and he wasn't. He looked confused and looked like a deer caught in the head lights. Coach B. is in his head but Manning won't admit it. Until he can get over this play off jinks of his he will be just like Marino and the wrest of the crew that were very good if not great quarterbacks not to win the BIG ONE! :Cool:

----------


## hcjilson

20 to 3..........NOT TOOOO SHABBY!

Sorry Night Train and Pete, you'll just have to wait till next year!

friend harry

I caN'T help it......HOW SWEET IT IS!!!!! :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## For-Life

> PS: I don't expect VanderJERK to be back with the Colts next year, he causes to many problems for Polian to put up with him!


He has been talking about going back to the CFL.  Anyways, what he said about the Pats was no big deal.  It is just mouthing off.  What he said about Peyton was a big deal, because it is your team.

----------


## chm2023

Well assuming my nerves recover, I am looking forward to the game at Heinz Field next week.  

I feel bad for the Jets kicker--true he missed twice when he could have won the game, but the Jets offense scored only 3 points.  Good news for Steelers, defense very tough again, kept Martin to only about 60 yards;  bad news, Ben looked awful the first half and apparently tackling has become a lost art.  This was one of those time when it truly was better to be lucky than good--if you had told me that the Jets would intercept a pass for a touchdown, return a punt for a touchdown, Bettis would fumble for the first time in memory and Burress would be basically out of the game, and that the Steelers still win, I would have thought you nuts!!!

This hold NE has on Manning is freaky!  

Well obviously I pick Pittsburgh to win next week, but I am also now thinking the Falcons have an excellent chance to knock off the Eagles.

----------


## jediron1

Weekend Games:

1. Steelers vs. Jets. Good teams find ways to win when they are having a bad day, that is what the Steelers did. 

2. Atlanta vs. The Martz Rams was ridiculous. Martz thinks he is an offensive genius. Instead they looked like the Harlem Globetrotters ( and I don't mean any disrepect to the Globetrotters). The problem with his defense is that it appears to be in need of a cardiac resuscitation, it looked horrible.

3.Minn. vs Philly. Randy left his heart in GreenBay. He was useless on the field. He looked like he was trying to find another goal post to rub. Philly looked OK but if they met a real team Im not sure they would have won. That team is not ready for this weekends show down.

4. Manning vs the Pats, because that is what it was billed as. Instead the Pats went out with TEAM and blew the Colts away. After the second quarter the game was never in doubt.

5. Now the real games start this weekend! :Cool:

----------

